
A game recommender engine like Akinator - srogatch
http://probqa.com/
======
srogatch
An application of the probabilistic question-asking system is now available as
a website: [http://probqa.com/](http://probqa.com/) . Here users can find the
next game to play without knowing its name or keywords. The users only need to
answer questions, and the program lists the top recommendations for each user.

The engine that powers the website is supposed to work similarly to a popular
game Akinator, where the user thinks of a character, and the program asks
questions to guess about the user's secret character.

In ProbQA there is no secret: the user simply doesn't know exactly what he/she
wants. So the program asks questions to come up with something suitable for
the user.

Please, let me know your thoughts about the website and the engine.

------
xlog
Does it have a hard coded database of games, or can users suggest new titles
themselves?

~~~
srogatch
The database isn't hard-coded. The game information like name and URL is
stored in SQL DB. The statistics is stored in engine's knowledge base.
Currently only admins can enter games to the system. You can suggest a game by
sending me an email: serge.rogatch@gmail.com with "ProbQA" in the subject.

